# would you consider this cruelty???



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

well i went to the LFS the other day and purchased some tiger barbs for my community tank. Since then they have been beating the sh*t out of my other fish killing a neon tetra and a pleco. After coming home from work today i was fed up seeing that they killed my favorite pleco so i decided to give them a taste of their own medicine and introduce them to my piranhas. I dont particular care if they get eaten or not but i've had guppies in there with the p's for about 3 weeks and only lost 2 so if they stay at the top they are fine but anyway. Do you guys feel this is cruel and that i should remove them and put them in the reject tank.....which is where i house my giant snail that shits everywhere......how do u guys feel about this?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's exactly what I did when my FH killed one of my other cichlid.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

you fed a flowerhorn to p's? thats awesome!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> you fed a flowerhorn to p's? thats awesome!
> [snapback]921101[/snapback]​


Actually I fed 3 of them total to my 8" rhom. FHs were 4-5".


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, it's a cruel world. I mean, you can't have them in your community tank anymore, and I'd argue that the sh*t some fish go through in poorly kept tanks at lfs or when some kid who doesn't know about water changes buys them is sometimes so bad that the fish are better off dead. Do as you will man, but I personally love tiger barbs, they're awesome.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would have done the same thing


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

as long as they swim fast and got a quick eye they are fine :nod:


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

f*ck'em just an expensive dinner to me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't worry man, my roommate sold his tank and decided to put his jack dempsey in the p tank with two reds and a small piraya. The dempsey keeps messing with the piraya that i'm thinking of throwing him in the Geryi tank or just trading the jack in at the LFS.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Better than flushing em down the toilet.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah man. if those barbs were in my community tank, and pulled that crap. they would be the next meal for my RBP.

i wish i had a P some years ago. when i had a paradise gourami in my hex tank. i had some beautiful fish, but every morning another one would be dead.

i had this red tipped shark that i loved. he would always put on a show when someone came to the tank.

one day i was watching him do his thang, all of a sudden, the paradise gourami rips up to him, and takes a bite out of his stomach. the red belly started hypervenitlating and died within minutes.

i was only like 9 or 10 years old. and i was f***in' mad. i grabbed some grungy ass styrofoam container, and put that stupid fish in it. i let him chill in it for bit, then dumped that f**ker down the shitter.

now i have one tank with P's. and my community tank with all p*ssy fish. anybody acts up...and they're on the next dinner platter to Chach's tank.

the tiger barbs got what was coming to them.

they act tough, so lets see how they compare to Ps.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt say it is really cruel.....maybe unnecessary. You could take them back to the lfs or add them to the tank with the snail. Up to you....I have tossed fish in with various tanks knowing they would not last long but usually attempt various fish hoping they will survive. Tiger barbs are nasty little fish though and may last for a while if there is some decor in the tank.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

My cousin had a couple of chiclids and the one wouldnt let the other one eat anything, and he would always pick on the smaller one. So my cousin got mad and put the bigger one in my tank, and he said "see how you do in there you little f****r. He didnt last 5 minutes. That was back when I first got them. Now I could do that and they would probably let them share the tank.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

f*ck'em like i said before just f*ck'em......but have they gotten eaten yet and did you take pictures?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

at mostly everyone's replies....don't worry man i would also do the same. if they didn't want to be in a community tank lets see how they do in a "survival of the fittest" tank


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

hell yeah man, feed that sucker to the Ps, sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Haham some of those replies are ridiculous. A full grown FH would take on a pack of P's anyday we all know that.

I dont think what you did was wrong, but I love barbs so I am biased. Im still laughing at that one post, about the guy feeding his FH's to his P's, and then everyone else sayin that's sweet. Hell, my Jag could take on a Pack of P's, if he was breeding, I wouldnt even stick my hands in the tank.

--Dan


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just give those barbs to a kid who want some.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

I think I would have taken them back to the pet store. But once I did have three small african cichlids I couldnt catch and went ahead and added my oscars. The africans were gone in a few days.


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

whatever happens, let us know.

i say throw em in. if they get picked off one at a time over the next month, that's cool.
if they hold their own for months, that's cool too. and if the little bastards tag team one of your P's and take it down, then you've got a story.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't think its cruel. I keep a constant supply of at least 4 barbs swimming with my baby p's. They are a good clean up crew, cheap, and are generally quick enough to survive for a little while.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if theres a way to save them i would cause i think tiger barbs are bad ass with lots

of personality and very active and look very cool, very underrated in my opinion


----------

